
Literature Mapped into Islands and Cities - nisachar
https://artsexperiments.withgoogle.com/ocean-of-books?latitude=-39.2323&longitude=-111.3635&zoom=1.00&s=08
======
nisachar
each country is an author, each city is a book. Distance correlated to
similarity on Web

